# ISIS target WWE Survivor  Series?



## Pickle Man (Nov 21, 2015)

http://tmz.com/#article/2015/11/21/wwe-survivor-series-isis-terrorist/

Rumor that Isis might attack survivor series and other major event this weekend.

Meanwhile, Wrestling Superstar Virgil posted this on his twitter.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 21, 2015)

Fits in with their general pattern of nuttiness. Armed, Muslim-hating rednecks at a wrestling event. Only this time, I don't see ISIS getting the leg-up.


----------



## Pickle Man (Nov 21, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> Fits in with their general pattern of nuttiness. Armed, Muslim-hating rednecks at a wrestling event. Only this time, I don't see ISIS getting the leg-up.



Plus it going to have about 15000+ people at the event and going to be live on ppv around the world with even more people watching. Sound like a good place to plan a attack at.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 21, 2015)

Clearly the new ban on wrestlers talking to nonWWE-booked media is for the sake of national security.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 21, 2015)

I wish the commander was back, he'd take care of it


----------



## picklehaube (Dec 11, 2015)

So there's a chance John Cena could get killed? DO IT FAGGOT


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 11, 2015)

It's happened before.


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## picklehaube (Dec 11, 2015)

So Reymon14 grew up kek


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Dec 11, 2015)

picklehaube said:


> So there's a chance John Cena could get killed? DO IT FAGGOT


It was last month so assumedly SUPERSTAR John Cena already stopped those gay and unrealistic terrorists:


----------



## picklehaube (Dec 11, 2015)

Pickle Inspector said:


> It was last month so assumedly SUPERSTAR John Cena already stopped those gay and unrealistic terrorists:



Remember the good old days when terrorists drove kombi vans and had rocket launchers and shit? Corporal Kirchener would have had to save him if he was around back then.. and fuck is that saying something


----------

